# Camping Despeñaperros, Santa Elena (Jaén)



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Anyone stayed at this site? I'm looking to overnight on it, but have never stopped at it as I've always assumed it may have convoluted access off the Autovia, being on the steep bit of the Despeñaperros Natural Park.

If you have been, will an RV get through the stone arches at the entrance?

Thanks,

Dougie.


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Stayed there many time either on way or leaving the Costa Del Sol. Problem is we only have been in a 22ft Autotrail. The entrance arches are a bit tight but think with a bit of care it should be ok. Never seen any RVs on site and it may depend just how long your rig is. Why not give them a ring.

Sorry I can not be any more help. Hope all goes well.

Sooty10


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

sooty10 said:


> Sorry I can not be any more help. Hope all goes well


Very much obliged.

Dougie.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Dougie, we stayed there en-route Morocco last Feb, only 4 on site including our friends and us and one was a 38ft RV with a toad.

I don't know your size but our friends m/h is 8.5 mts x 3.2mts and he got through the arch, the RV was to large to swing in with the toad so the site owner sent them via a track alongside the site and opened their large gate in the perimiter fence for access.

There is a short steep hill just before the access arches.

Site owner not on site 24hrs so if he is not there when you are and you cannot get through the arch there is room to park and wait, we entered and set up and the office opened around 16.00hrs. 

Site a bit grubby in the winter but the showers where hot and clean, the ehu is only 6amp maybe you could ask for higher if required.

Bob


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We have also stayed there in our RV. Access was easy enough and as whistlinggypsy has said, the way in was down a track and through some big gates.

The site is big and when we were there it was totally empty, except for a German couple who arrived after us and chose to park right next to us. Why do people do that ? I will never understand.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dougie - I'm not having a go at anyone but I feel that you might be being put off by some slightly negative replies. From experience I cannot see you having any trouble at all. The hill approaching the entrance is nothing out of the ordinary and not really worth a second thought. The site are used to RV's and as already said take you in via a second entrance.

The campsite is a little run down in the winter but more than adequate for a short stay and there is a hotel within a hundred yards offering decent grub. More important though is that the site is a very convenient stopover in a long stretch not blessed with campsites (none!)and it's but a few yards from the autoroute (no noise). If you do stay going south take the second exit from the autoroute to save going through the village of Santa Elena itself and the site is right there.

Ron


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

some slightly negative replies ???????????????????????????????????


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

"Never seen any RV's on site"
"Tight arches"
"Steep hill"
"grubby"

It would have put me off! I was just trying to redress the balance.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Dougie, we stayed there en-route Morocco last Feb, only 4 on site including our friends and us and one was a 38ft RV with a toad


Hi Bob,

That's great info - thank you very much. My RV is 10m x approx. 3.8m so it should be OK based on your friends' experience. Great if there's a side entrance, as I'll have the toad too.

They've in fact just responded by email confirming the reservation if I want it, so I'll bash on with it. 

Thanks again,

Dougie.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Sorry ob1 I did not realize that people could be put off a camp site so easily . The power of the internet eh ?


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Dougie I have just written a reply and lost it when I went on to preview it!!! Anyway, here goes again.

I can't answer you query about an RV but I think others have responded to that concern.

We always stay at this site on our way down to Spain or Morocco and on our way back. On the return journey we usually chill out there for a few days. We have stayed at all times of the year, the last times being in May and June this year. It was very quiet. It is an ECIS site.

Each pitch has its own water and and access to electricity. We like the pitches near the track at the bottom end of the site. I would check where you want to be and then tell the owner as he switches on the electricity for your pitch.

The facilities are clean. The showers are tiled and those with hot water have a sign on. No complaints at all with them.

There are small supermarkets, a good bread shop at the other end of the village to the site and a vey good ironmongers that sells everything - you may need a dictionary but we were able to ger everything we wanted. The shops are closed during the afternoon and I think opened sbout 4pm. you can order bread at the site and there is a site shop. 

If you are a birdwatcher there are beauiful azure winged magpies that appear when you through our your stale bread!

I can certainly recommend this site.

Val


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

ob1 said:


> ...I feel that you might be being put off by some slightly negative replies


Nothing negative that I read. 8O I asked for people's experiences, and that's what I'm pleased to have received. Don't worry on my account. I don't grow shrinking violets for a hobby. 

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

oldtart said:


> Hi Dougie I have just written a reply and lost it when I went on to preview it!!! Anyway, here goes again.


Thanks for persevering, Val.  It's much appreciated.

I'm only going to stay overnight en route south on this occasion, but I've stored your info for future reference. I always find the scenery impressive from the Autovia, so we've now got some good reasons to stop & enjoy it next time.

Thanks again,

Dougie.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

"Tight arches" Its much easier to gain access with a rig the size of Duggies by using the side entrance rather than trying to sqeeze through the arches and maybe causing some damage to the RV or the arches. 

"Steep hill" The reason for mentioning the "steep hill" is we arrived just after a blizzard and the access road was covered in snow, and the "steep hill" caused us a traction problem not realising it was there until we actually turned the corner, forearmed is forewarned being be better choice I think.

"grubby" As said the site was "grubby" because like most euro sites not used by many in the winter months lack the care and attention they would normally recieved when busy, and as stated we arrived shortly after a blizzard and there were branches and deep puddles on nearly all the pitches as the owner had not cleaned them up, and I do not blame him taking the weather conditions in mind. 

The scenery was beautiful even in the bad weather and even with the many landslides we encountered, the main roads were kept open by a fleet of snow ploughs and gritters, but the police would not let any Artics over the pass until they had completley cleard the roads so stacked them in a truck stop 10 miles before.

The picture was taken from a viewing point just a few miles from the site and is worth a stop if you can get in.

Do hope my negative remarks do not put you off Dougie as it is a great run with great scenery :roll:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I do wish everyone would stop going on about "negative remarks"!!  Everything that's been said so far has been constructive and extremely useful, and I don't consider anything as negative. They're "opinions"! 

I'll call the site today to confirm they're happy to let me in using the side entrance, and I'm looking forward to using it. As I've said, it's only a stopover on this occasion, so I can see whether we might stay a bit longer in the future, to enjoy the area.

Thanks again, everyone.

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

We did stop at the site on the way back up 3 weeks ago, and had one good night there (it was deserted). As I had the trailer, the hitch grounded as we started up the short hill to the main entrance, but the roller wheel proved its weight in whatever-it's-made-of and stopped any damage (well, not entirely to the road surface  ).

I could have got in through the main arch, but the little guy/owner at reception rushed out and insisted I drive along the perimeter & follow him to a larger rear gate, which was fine. (I got out the arch in the morning just 'cos I thought I could  ).

Dougie.


----------

